# Lyft get paid for pickup - SCAM



## soundude (Mar 26, 2018)

"we're updating your rate card so you can start earning as soon as you tap Accept."

*Pickup rate*
The amount you get for every pickup$0.45*Per minute*
The amount you earn per minute once you accept a ride$0.135*Per mile*
The amount you earn per mile once you accept a ride$0.3075

Don't bother doing the math. These rates are for Raleigh. The Pickup rate is meaningless. The per minute rate is 3¢ a minute higher. The mileage rate is 22¢ mile LOWER. And there's no guarantee you actually get the "pickup money." The minimum ride comes out of your pickup. If you drive 6 miles to get somebody and drop them off 1 mile later you don't get $2.75 for the pickup and $3 for the drop off. You just get the 3 dollars.

If you drive 15 miles for a no show. You just get the $5.

If you're lucky enough to get a pickup across the street that takes you on a nice 40 mile trip - Congratulations you just earned $6.75 (time) + $12.30 mileage - $19.05. Last week that would have been $5 +$21.20 = 26.20.

Unless of course you're driving at other major cities in NC where the rates are 85-95¢ per mile.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Unless you Raleigh drivers ignore lyft ping... then those rates are gonna stay.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

those new numbers should be illegal


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

soundude said:


> If you drive 15 miles for a no show. You just get the $5.


Nice examples above. This is not what they say about driving to a pickup, but it would not surprise me. Do you know that this is true? 
Drivers are still screwed even if they get paid for the 15 no-show miles but shouldn't be taking long pickups anyway.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> Nice examples above. This is not what they say about driving to a pickup, but it would not surprise me. Do you know that this is true?
> Drivers are still screwed even if they get paid for the 15 no-show miles but shouldn't be taking long pickups anyway.


Why would you drive 15 miles for anything? I thought we as drivers all agreed NOT to drive more than 10 min for a pick up. My cut off is either 10min for 3 miles in medium/heavy traffic. I won't drive more than 5 miles on the fwy in zero traffic just because miles are miles and that is dumb.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah, these new rates are bs. Who want's a close pickup at these rates? I won't be driving for Lyft if this pay plan comes to my market


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

soundude said:


> "we're updating your rate card so you can start earning as soon as you tap Accept."
> ​
> *Pickup rate*
> The amount you get for every pickup$0.45*Per minute*
> ...


Your lyft rates were .52/.10 BEFORE the cut?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Your lyft rates were .52/.10 BEFORE the cut?


I thought I had it bad at $.60/mile and $.15/minute


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> Why would you drive 15 miles for anything? I thought we as drivers all agreed NOT to drive more than 10 min for a pick up. My cut off is either 10min for 3 miles in medium/heavy traffic. I won't drive more than 5 miles on the fwy in zero traffic just because miles are miles and that is dumb.


No shortage of moron drivers out there willing to drive 15 miles for a pickup. I've talked to a few who have driven further before.. Most take everything thrown at them without a thought. That pop up message about missing a request had another one one scared into accepting everything . Lyft wouldn't be pulling this off if they didn't think the moron drivers far outnumber the smart ones. They may be right.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

soundude said:


> "we're updating your rate card so you can start earning as soon as you tap Accept."
> ​
> *Pickup rate*
> The amount you get for every pickup$0.45*Per minute*
> ...


Coming to Phoenix on August 21st.


----------



## soundude (Mar 26, 2018)

Jufkii said:


> No shortage of moron drivers out there willing to drive 15 miles for a pickup. I've talked to a few who have driven further before.. Most take everything thrown at them without a thought. That pop up message about missing a request had another one one scared into accepting everything . Lyft wouldn't be pulling this off if they didn't think the moron drivers far outnumber the smart ones. They may be right.


Did you miss the part where you're getting paid to drive to the pickup?



lyft_rat said:


> Nice examples above. This is not what they say about driving to a pickup, but it would not surprise me. Do you know that this is true?
> Drivers are still screwed even if they get paid for the 15 no-show miles but shouldn't be taking long pickups anyway.


I know *FIRST HAND *that these numbers are true and accurate.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

soundude said:


> Did you miss the part where you're getting paid to drive to the pickup?
> 
> 
> I know *FIRST HAND *that these numbers are true and accurate.


Didn't miss that part at all. I've crunched the numbers on 12 random Lyft rides I've done in the past comparing new rates vs old. 10 were unprofitable with the new rates,1 might have broken even, only one was calculated to actually turn a (small) profit. Every market different, but in mine, even with getting paid to drive to pick up it's usually a losing proposition.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Didn't miss that part at all. I've crunched the numbers on 12 random Lyft rides I've done in the past comparing new rates vs old. 10 were unprofitable with the new rates,1 might have broken even, only one was calculated to actually turn a (small) profit. Every market different, but in mine, even with getting paid to drive to pick up it's usually a losing proposition.


Exactly.. the good lil lyft ants wanna us believe those few profitable rides will make difference... they won't ... plus to add to the insult lyft increase the pax fare ... probrably tell customer it's for the drivers


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

soundude said:


> "we're updating your rate card so you can start earning as soon as you tap Accept."
> ​
> 
> *Pickup rate*
> ...


Ouch. 30 cents per mile when the estimated IRS cost to run a car is nearly double that. That is brutal.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Ouch. 30 cents per mile when the estimated IRS cost to run a car is nearly double that. That is brutal.


Like Trump says. "If you don't like the law, then fix it!"

Until then, immoral is still legal.

Sigh ...

Ps. This is just a general comment. It's not directed really at your post Mr. Gift.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Who ever driving for lyft with rates that low is crazy.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I’m not a fan of shuffling but if these rates come to my town I will shuffle all rides that are close to me while letting any ping further than 5 minutes time out. 

There are other options for employment. Getting a full time job and doing Uber(unless they follow suit) or Flex on the side will be fine.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

If this scheme comes to Jax I'll have to look at driving just the long pings...driving's more fun without someone in the back, and if the pay is the same...


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

soundude said:


> "we're updating your rate card so you can start earning as soon as you tap Accept."
> ​
> *Pickup rate*
> The amount you get for every pickup$0.45*Per minute*
> ...


so the economists and Ph.D.'s determined that driving for business costs a worker .58 per mile for tax purposes and somehow Lyft is able to get away with paying .45 per mile meaning a loss, right out the door, or .13 cents per mile. This means EVERYONE is ultimately paying to drive for Lyft and to make them and their investors money. I wish I could say this could only happen in America but it is a reflection of many places around the world......they tend to be third world places for a reason.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

another truly despicable element in play is that Lyft originally touted themselves as far more "driver friendly" than the competition...

trying to entice mentally challenged drivers to take long distance pickups is basically another way of weeding out savvy drivers who already don't lose money bothering with those same rides


----------



## soundude (Mar 26, 2018)

JaxUberLyft said:


> If this scheme comes to Jax I'll have to look at driving just the long pings...driving's more fun without someone in the back, and if the pay is the same...


You'll still be making less. I would expect your rates to drop by 40%


----------



## Judas Iscariot (Aug 17, 2015)

nouberipo said:


> so the economists and Ph.D.'s determined that driving for business costs a worker .58 per mile for tax purposes and somehow Lyft is able to get away with paying .45 per mile meaning a loss, right out the door, or .13 cents per mile. This means EVERYONE is ultimately paying to drive for Lyft and to make them and their investors money. I wish I could say this could only happen in America but it is a reflection of many places around the world......they tend to be third world places for a reason.


I guess it is logical, since Lyft was founded on a third world concept.


----------

